

How to be a great entrepreneur: sleep, breaks and a spouse - aginn
http://www.aginnt.com/post/23693419818/how-to-be-a-great-entrepreneur-sleep-breaks-and-a

======
mrschwabe
Wow, some very thorough data to back this one up! Was a great read.

In addition to 'taking breaks' as you sumrize, I think it is helpful if we
engineer our 'work' to be more flexible. Sure, if you build a business that is
basically a deck-of-cards that could fall at any moment without your presence
- those weekend get-togethers with friends and family are going to stress you
out. On the other hand, if you build a business that can easily run on auto-
pilot when you're not around - things will be a lot more care-free during
breaks and life stuff.

Its something important to keep in mind when building a startup, but almost
certainly an afterthought for most.

------
facorreia
Thanks for sharing. I'm over 40, married, with kids. I feel I'm at my prime
not only on technical knowledge but also on business experience. I never felt
more able to bootstrap a business. I have the energy to work 70 hours per week
(considering my job and my side project) and still be able to spend some time
with my wife and kids.

~~~
aginn
Awesome! Let me know if I can help in anyway.

------
yashchandra
Thanks for this post. Enjoyed reading!! Hopefully it applies to people like me
(early 30s, aspiring tech. entrepreneur)

